# Gallery is not working as expected



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there a way to control the gallery sort order?

Coming from a GNex my gallery would perfectly order my photos with camera first and then all my picasa web albums in proper order (my album names start with the date and newest would show up first). The problem is it seems to be syncing individual G+ posts which add a lot of crap and the sort order is backwards showing oldest first. I have a couple hundred albums so that gets annoying.

Any suggestions?


----------

